# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Быстроходный танк БТ-7 от Олега Юхрименко

## Kasatka

http://modelism.airforce.ru/armour/g...bt-7/index.htm


прошу любить и жаловать =)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

А Олег Юхрименко в состоянии хотя бы пару предложений написать о модели?

----------

я не "танкист", но несколько вопросов:
1. БТ проржавел насквозь? (а потом на него поставли сияющий пулемет и повесили отполированную цепь)?
2. выхлопные трубы выполняют роль постановки дымовой завесы и поэтому смотрят в разные стороны?
3. Образ этой машины полностью разрушен низко посаженным ленивцем. Настолько низко, что гуська опускается с поворотного катка на ленивец. Вероятно, по этой причине нет снимков - вид сбоку?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Еще хорошо бы сетку сыммитировать сеткой=))
ну да ладно.
Вот кстати в тему БТшек:
страшно и грустно одновременно.., масса техники в одном месте, потери дикие..., АД.
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1340243.htm

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Продолжение темы, очень познавательно:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1340698.htm

----------


## Intruder

Есть в наличии полный к-т копий калек на БТ-7М с з-да № 183 для изготовления модели в масштабе 1:10. Если для кого то это представляет интерес, то вопросы пожалуйста на  адрес эл.почты или ответ на форуме uvn125@rambler.ru
Intruder

----------

